# Cant Connect Touchpad To Pc



## ufish2 (Jun 7, 2011)

i dont know what i have done but when connecting with usb i get a error to format disk..i tried to web doctor it and start over and now i'm stuck in webos..same error there to ..i'm at a loss at what to do,have googled,searched precentral forums...no luck on any thing,heck i cant even install preware to make webos better,,kinda stuck with a stock tp,with no way to do any updates...HELP

If I'm screwed on this...lol...then let me know and i'll accept it as it is..still a nice tablet, hell maybe hp will do something..thanks









I cant believe with 2 posts and over a 100 views not one comment...lol...not even a I think your screwed..hahahaha..but thanks to Google,Webos,I now have cm7 reinstalled,although I still get error that i need to format disk,I think i know how to fix this...seems to be bad sdcard ext,something called superblock, is what my linux lappy was telling me so Google hear i come...Thanks for no help..lol...cause You forced me to find my own work around...lol...and it only took me 2 days..


----------



## ufish2 (Jun 7, 2011)

ok....been busy with new job and long hours...lol..so far I have got it figured that under computer management it shows my H drive (touchpad ) as RAW..does it need to be formatted to fat32 or ntfs.. for it to show up as a useable driveso i can use usb for music and pics..i can flash the acmeinstaler though bootie and if i do should i be on webos or the android build cause its a pain in the tushy to go to webos and use wifi though browser app to load to webos than back to cm7 for music and pics ..lol thanks


----------



## aGaB (Dec 6, 2011)

Did you find any solution ? I'm getting the same problem and can't seem to determine what is wrong.


----------



## vsawri (Nov 18, 2011)

i would try
fsck.vfat -vy /dev/store/media
from novacom or a webos terminal.


----------



## aGaB (Dec 6, 2011)

I didn't work


----------



## Otaewaiv (Dec 6, 2011)

I had the same issue I tried all the fixes posted by lots of users none worked, in fact it made the situation worse, from unable to access my SD card on my mac or PC to, 12% Dr fail to 8% dr fail. in the end I did a full rebuild of my system parition as per the wiki that still failed so I did a Dr to version 3.0.0 of web os that fixed the issue, I then simply redid Dr 3.0.4 then installed Alpha 3. All is working as expected now


----------



## aGaB (Dec 6, 2011)

I'll try that. Thanks for your help.


----------



## aGaB (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok, so i tried the webosdoctor 3.0.0 thing and it didn't work out


----------



## aGaB (Dec 6, 2011)

I just tried the full reset in the informations tools in the touchpad ... and it worked ! I should have tried this earlier...


----------

